#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-27
<goddard> im about to cry .. ubuntu on my phone?
<vibhav> goddard: why?
<goddard> why what?
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/101656043016584839551/posts bunch of piccies here
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/photos/101656043016584839551/albums/5713798715615497745
<KipIngram> I'll be hanging out - when someone has a chance could they brief me on timeline expecations for Ubuntu Android availability to "enthusiasts"?
<popey> KipIngram: "later in the year"
#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-01
<precisepangolin> :[
<precisepangolin> Nothing yet ladys?
<Myrtti> huh?
<kjs> hello popey
<popey> hello kjs
